# lampwork beads



## turnedlight (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought I'd share some of my beads, I've been lampworking for 3 1/2 years..



all DH ready for cores by turnedlight, on Flickr



red robbie by turnedlight, on Flickr



magic tree by turnedlight, on Flickr


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 26, 2011)

Oooh, pretty beads.    

What is the tree?  That surely can't be a bead??  I have a thing for trees and that is beautiful.  The little silver dots in the beads are so pretty are they really dots of silver or air bubbles?  I want one!


----------



## turnedlight (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you! The tree bead has a base of ivory coloured glass, and the tree is sort of 'painted' on with a very fine strand of glass. The glass for the tree has a high silver content so I turn up the oxygen on my torch and bring the silver to the surface. Hope that explains it a bit!


----------



## MsDee (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kaelily (Jan 27, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## Bukawww (Feb 2, 2011)

omgoodness...those are STUNNING!!!


----------



## danny p (Feb 4, 2011)

Those are beautiful.ive wanted to try my hand in glass work but with two little ones in diapers ive got to limit my hobbies. Beautiful work though. I also really like the tree.


----------



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

VERY VERY PRETTY ! I love the tree


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice.
I love the colours u got with your boro.
Fellow lampworker here. Though its been a while with little kiddies in the house. I don't seem to get much quiet alone time anymore...
&&&&& its pretty much taken up with soap...laugh.

Will you silver core your boro???


----------



## heyjude (Feb 4, 2011)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## turnedlight (Feb 5, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> Very nice.
> I love the colours u got with your boro.
> Fellow lampworker here. Though its been a while with little kiddies in the house. I don't seem to get much quiet alone time anymore...
> &&&&& its pretty much taken up with soap...laugh.
> ...



hi! It's actually just 104 soft glass, I haven't tried boro yet, but I am getting better at simulating it! 
Yes, I core all my big hole beads  I don't get a lot of time in my shed during the hols, but I'm back to it now the kids are back in school.

Thanks for all the lovely comments!


----------



## kelleyaynn (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh. My. God.  They are beyond gorgeous.  Do you sell your work?


----------



## turnedlight (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes I do, though I'm not great at keeping my online shop stocked up! I sell at a local market every month as well now, and it's become a juggling act.
Not sure on the rules of the forum for advertising, but my shop is the same as my forum name..


----------



## nursenancy (Feb 13, 2011)

Those are really beautiful!!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 13, 2011)

The beads are pretty (and the fish super cute) but that tree is amazing!


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree - I would love to buy the tree bead! Let me know how I can - please!


----------



## smileydawn (Jun 5, 2011)

Very beautiful!  I love the fish!!  I have always wanted to try to make my own beads, but need to find a class or someone to teach me.


----------



## cinta (Jun 6, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 6, 2011)

That's beautiful! I love the tree!


----------

